# True Life: I Have No Friends



## queeniej (Oct 10, 2015)

This is my life as I type this post. I haven't had any real friends since high school. I'm about to finish college and couldn't even manage to make friends there either. Along with having SAD, part of the reason for me not having friends is because I feel like nobody I'm around has the same interests as I do and I lose interest in people when they don't. Like my music tastes, hobbies, etc.

Anybody else here in the same situation as me?


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

yes, exact same here. 
no new friends since school.

the times i did overcome the anxiety like at work for example, i just didn't have anything in common with people to become friends and remained isolated. 
have had a long time to get used to it though! doesn't bother me as much as it used to.

it's a shame that more people with SA who've suffered similar issues can't meet each other in real life because it would be cool to have others to relate to and maybe become friends with.

I'll try to get a gathering of members together where i'm from, London.
Have you thought about doing the same where you're from? just meeting up with members who are close by maybe?


----------



## queeniej (Oct 10, 2015)

goku23 said:


> yes, exact same here.
> no new friends since school.
> 
> the times i did overcome the anxiety like at work for example, i just didn't have anything in common with people to become friends and remained isolated.
> ...


I totally understand your situation, especially at work. Either my coworkers are bored with what I talk about or vice versa. 
I think I'd honestly prefer having friends with SA because we at least have that in common and would be able to understand each others situations.
Local support groups sound like a great idea! I actually started a support group thread for where I'm from (Missouri, USA) so I hope that helps out. Best of luck to you finding people in your area too


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I graduated from college 5 years ago but I never really made any friends there at all. I've actually had a hard time making friends on my own since high school. Since I started working, I've made plenty of nice acquaintances that could have blossomed into friendships if I had tried harder...but my anxiety got in the way. I've been working on it though. :/ I definitely know how you feel.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

jjack91 said:


> This is my life as I type this post. I haven't had any real friends since high school. I'm about to finish college and couldn't even manage to make friends there either. Along with having SAD, part of the reason for me not having friends is because I feel like nobody I'm around has the same interests as I do and I lose interest in people when they don't. Like my music tastes, hobbies, etc.
> 
> Anybody else here in the same situation as me?


I have the same "problem". No friends since I left high school. And with SAD not cooperating with me, it's hard to make new friendships, especially when I can't find someone with same tastes in music, movies, etc, etc... It sucks.


----------



## Marre (Nov 23, 2011)

Always been a bit of a loner. Had a best friend till about 5th grade but never feel like we really connected well. Had 1-2 friends in high school but we didn't have that much in common and I mostly hung out with them to not feel totally alone/like a loser. I then met my girlfriend and didn't feel like I wanted to be with my high school friend (s) anymore. 

Now I'm single again and have no friends. I'm in college now but I have a terribly hard time making friends. I either feel like I have nothing to offer/interesting to say, or don't find other people relatable. Currently talking about this in theraphy, but it's so hard for me to make a change. 

Mostly been talking about not judging myself and others too much. Which leads to having general small talks which I'm sometimes alright at, but I just don't understand how, and feel unable to, take the next step and become friends with someone. So yeah, I definitely understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

The last RL friend I had and hungout with was at my last job and after I left that job we tried to be friends still but it didn't really last beyond a few weeks/hangouts to get pizza and play golf etc so no friends in a while. That lonely life.


----------



## Rebecca29 (Dec 14, 2015)

I've got 2 friends, one I make excuses up every time she asks to do something because I find it awkward (surely I shouldn't if she's a friend?) I also have a 'friend' who has moved away now so I don't see her anymore, I talk to her but I think we don't get on that well. The only person I see these days is my boyfriend who I live with... I haven't even told him I have social anxiety.

So I'm all alone, yay for social anxiety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

queeniej said:


> This is my life as I type this post. I haven't had any real friends since high school. I'm about to finish college and couldn't even manage to make friends there either. Along with having SAD, part of the reason for me not having friends is because I feel like nobody I'm around has the same interests as I do and I lose interest in people when they don't. Like my music tastes, hobbies, etc.
> 
> Anybody else here in the same situation as me?


Yes, same here.

I get irritated by people in many situations. I also do not understand how to "keep" them as friends since I do not really like the "social" events (like partying). 
So they are more like good co-workers to me (some) than friends.
And friends from university? Nop, not one.
From high school: nop, I also see none of them.

Some people I barely know talk more to me than people I was in class with for many years lol


----------



## mocha latte (Dec 14, 2015)

Friends complicate your life, especially if you're a female. All the yapping and the constant reassurance that they are NOT *****s. Wait. what?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Today, its very hard to find friends, especially real friends. A lot of people have either been friends for many years and shut others out. The other scenario is people tend to make friends/acquaintances based on convenience. Like if you were in the same class, same job, etc. When schedules change, people move, or new people come into your environment you will find out if you are really friends. In most cases...you aren't. If people bonded and made friends instead of just for convenience I think it would last. ...just a thought. This happens often to me...I think things are great...when the wind blows another way...that's it.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

God, I wish I had friends so badly, but I messed up everything in my life and now I'm royally screwed.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Throughout my life, I've only had one loyal friend. The rest were two faced and I'm glad I've finally decided to no longer contact them. Allow yourself to move on to new experiences. Life is too short to waste it away on people who don't care about you.


----------



## confusedtraveller (Mar 1, 2015)

I feel you mate. I'm in the same boat. Had a good friend in high school but that went away after i relocated. Then during my under grad, i had a couple of okay-okay friends just barely enough to get me out of college. It's been a year since I've joined a job but even at the workplace, its been very dry. 

Honestly, I have never been in a real, oh-so-tight friendship in my 23 years. Even when i meet (or am forced to meet) people, i don't have anything real to say. For the first few minutes i can probably talk about the weather or the headlines, but that's about it. After that comes the dreaded silence. 

I cannot even bring myself to get frustrated(like i do, at least once a week) as i write this.

Sent from my awesome Oneplus One using Tapatalk


----------



## cgmmmx (Dec 21, 2015)

confusedtraveller said:


> I feel you mate. I'm in the same boat. Had a good friend in high school but that went away after i relocated. Then during my under grad, i had a couple of okay-okay friends just barely enough to get me out of college. It's been a year since I've joined a job but even at the workplace, its been very dry.
> 
> Honestly, I have never been in a real, oh-so-tight friendship in my 23 years. Even when i meet (or am forced to meet) people, i don't have anything real to say. For the first few minutes i can probably talk about the weather or the headlines, but that's about it. After that comes the dreaded silence.
> 
> ...


I honestly thought I was the only one to suffer through the " dreaded silence". I'm not sure to be happy for not being the only one, or worried for not being the only one 
0.o
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cgmmmx (Dec 21, 2015)

Farideh said:


> Throughout my life, I've only had one loyal friend. The rest were two faced and I'm glad I've finally decided to no longer contact them. Allow yourself to move on to new experiences. Life is too short to waste it away on people who don't care about you.


What a fresh way of thinking! I think I'll take your advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelloJoy (Dec 21, 2015)

Because of the seclusion that comes with my social anxiety I don't have any real friends. My fiance is my friend but no girl-friends. I don't think I could handle more than one but I would like to have a real friend. 
It's been almost 20 years. That's a long time now that I think back on it. I have a few acquaintances that I see but I don't consider them friends, they don't know the first thing about me. SA has held me captive from making friends my hobbies and interest have gone to the wayside. One good thing, queeniej, it doesn't have to stay that way. You have a long life in front of you. Hopefully you can overcome your SA and find common interest with others. Good Luck!


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

keep the dreams alive!


----------



## winterwooskie (Sep 4, 2015)

I have no friends. I rarely ever do and the times I have were for only short periods of time and eventually just realize they are not really friends or people worth wasting any time or energy on. I used to want to have some friends but in the last five years or so of trying, it is best for the most part to just spend time alone doing things that I enjoy and I have gotten better at spending time by myself. I also don't know how to just have time spending it with others in a way since there are only so many hours in the day, lol. Once in a while I think it would be nice to have a friend or two but it's difficult. Especially with how I am back in the area that I grew up in and there is really no one here at all in which I have anything in common with at all, for the most part and there is no way to even just possibly meet people here since there is nothing to do here really.


----------



## mastercowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

Nobody has friends, don't worry...Whoever believes he has friends he is living an illusion...In this world only money counts.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Since high school (16 years ago) I've only ever had one real friend. I met her about 14 years ago and over the years we've become pretty darn close. 

I'd like to have more friends, especially ones that understand my SA but I suck at making friends and to make things worse I can't help but be picky at who I let inside my "bubble".


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Same here. Anyone willing to text? Send me a PM.  Preferably someone sensitive, around my age but it's not a requirement or anything. I've been having a rough time this past week and this newest event has hit me pretty hard to say the least...


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

I've not had real life friends ( I don't like saying that because any friend is real but I don't know how else to say it) for over 10 years but I did have online friends for quite a few years but they all went on with their lives. I feel alone everyday and I know I don't help the matter by not going out and trying to make friends but I just feel like even if I tried I wouldn't be able to think of anything to say and eventually they'd give up, I had it happen a lot when I went to college a few years ago. If anyone wants anyone to talk to I'm around pretty much all the time. :smile2:


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Pretty much.


----------

